# A few questions



## jasonmtapia

1. What do you thing of using white vinegar as a destoning agent on stainless?
Looking for safe effective alternatives

2. I assume many of you are on septic. As we all know things like bleach are no-nos in septic systems as it kills the bacteria that keep them functioning. In my home we use a lot of grey water, when we rarely run bleach in the washer we run the water out on he driveway. We have always been carefull to wash and rinse dairy equipment in wash pans and dump the water on the driveway. Does anyone else take precautions like this that is on septic? Anyone have any poblems with septic who does not take precautions?

3. I assume there are no safe effective alternatives to either powdered dairy soap, or what we currently use is liquid K?


----------



## swgoats

Yes, we are on septic. I've never heard that bleach thing before. I use it for laundry. But that's not twice a day. I don't use bleach as any part of my milking routine, so no help there.

Sorry, no ideas on the rest. I just rinse everything that I use in cold water, and put it in the dishwasher. Guess I should figure it out cause I've got a milking machine I need to get up and running.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Milk stone and the use of acid rinses and detergent being needed are completely dependent upon your water, our well water doesn't build milk stone. 

We are on septic, the only thing that runs into our septic are toilets, and each bathrooms sink (for extra water with our low flush toilets). Flooding your septic with water from kitchen sinks with grease, grey water filled with shampoo, creme rinse, soap room sinks and dairy sinks is just going to cause you problems with your septic and leach lines. Put in a grey water line, which can be used to water fruit trees, berries, etc....ours waters our big as your thumb blackberry plants.

Take Grade A dairy regs with a huge grain of salt when you are not talking apples and apples, we do not normally have overhead pipeline systems that need all that...nor are we milking the number of animals they are. Vicki


----------



## jasonmtapia

swgoats said:


> Yes, we are on septic. I've never heard that bleach thing before. I use it for laundry. But that's not twice a day. I don't use bleach as any part of my milking routine, so no help there.
> 
> Sorry, no ideas on the rest. I just rinse everything that I use in cold water, and put it in the dishwasher. Guess I should figure it out cause I've got a milking machine I need to get up and running.


You should look into it I you can. I am a general contractor, one thing I know is bleach is very bad for septic. Also all that non biodegradable lint from the washing machine. We have grey water on everything accept of course toilet and kitchen sink. We are very carefull as to what we use in grey water as well. You need lots of good bacteria keeping your septic running well. So as you can see I am concerned as dairy soap is made to kill bacteria.


----------



## Horsehair Braider

I've got well water and also have a grey water system. That's where all the soap, bleach etc. goes. I think I've accidentally poured bleach down the wrong sink occasionally but so far no problems with the septic. Our water, hard as it is, does not seem to build up milkstone... at least, in all these years of milking, it has not built up on my equipment despite my never working to get rid of it or prevent it.


----------



## jasonmtapia

Horsehair Braider said:


> I've got well water and also have a grey water system. That's where all the soap, bleach etc. goes. I think I've accidentally poured bleach down the wrong sink occasionally but so far no problems with the septic. Our water, hard as it is, does not seem to build up milkstone... at least, in all these years of milking, it has not built up on my equipment despite my never working to get rid of it or prevent it.


So you put bleach in your grey water? How do your plants react?


----------



## Horsehair Braider

jasonmtapia said:


> So you put bleach in your grey water? How do your plants react?


Not at all, as far as I can tell. It's more a sort of set of pipes that distribute the water underground. I imagine there is at least some filtering going on under the soil.


----------



## Goat Town

Jason,

I use distilled white vinegar as part of my cleaning routine and it does a great job on stainless. I also use powdered dishwasher detergent. It is a non phosphate kind and doesn't affect the septic. I use bleach too, but that water is poured into a bucket and taken to the livestock waterer. Another thing to consider is not to pour whey down the septic system or you'll start an underground cheese. Instead use whey as a fertilzer for plants.


----------



## jasonmtapia

Love whey as fertilizer! Also when ringing the milk buckets and old jars we save that water or the plants.


----------



## jasonmtapia

Goat Town said:


> Jason,
> 
> I use bleach too, but that water is poured into a bucket and taken to the livestock waterer.
> 
> You give bleach water to the animals?


----------



## MF-Alpines

I swear I posted in this thread...don't know why it would be deleted.

Not all counties/municipalities will let you have grey water lines (or what we would call dry wells).


----------



## swgoats

I imagine it is somewhat regional too. In WI we had to have this weird mound type septic system. We wash cloth diapers and other types of biohazard soiled clothing, I don't think it would be a good thing for us to reroute our washer water. We put stuff in our septic monthly to keep roots out and add bacteria...


----------



## Goat Town

jasonmtapia said:


> Goat Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jason,
> 
> I use bleach too, but that water is poured into a bucket and taken to the livestock waterer.
> 
> You give bleach water to the animals?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but just imagine how diluted it is. A half ounce of bleach in two gallons of water added to 50 gallons of water.
Click to expand...


----------

